# الستات بيحبوا الحيوانات دى



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

عارفين الستات بيحبوا كام حيوان

1 -الثعلب علشان بتعمله فوريير 

2 -الثعبان علشان بتعمل جلده شنطه وحذاء

3- النعام علشان بتعمل ريشه مخده

4- التمساح علشان بتركب مراته (تمساحه مرسيدس )

5-*الحمار اللى بيشترى لها كل الحاجات دى  *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (4 يناير 2007)

ربنا يسامحك ياكوبتك من كتر ضحكى اللى فى البيت صحيوا من النوم بس هقولك...حرام عليك كفايه هعيط منديلى مش معايا هعيط


----------



## !|!piro!|! (4 يناير 2007)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
ههههه
   جامده اوى وبذات رابع واحده ( الحمار الى بيشتريلها كل الحاجات دى)
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
 ميرسي يا كوبتك بجد مش قادر امسك نفسي من الضحك
 ربنا يبارك فيك*_


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوى النكته دى يا هيرو على فكره انت دمك خفيف جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

يا هيرو 
الحمار اهم حيوان عشان من غيره الباقى مش موجود 
وكمان يا هيرو الستات بتحب التماسيح عشان بيعيطو زى بعض وهم الاتنين ليهم نفس الهدف من الدموع 
وطبعا كلنا عارفين دموع التماسيح يا ستات 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## jojo_josiph (6 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اوى​*


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا هيرو
> الحمار اهم حيوان
> د



هو انت لم تقول لى يا هيرو الحمار تبقى شتيمه لى عموما انا فاضل لى على الرتبه دى الفورير وبس وقبوله منك ياعم( لاف ولخبطه بعده )هههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

يا هيرو انا عشان كدة نزلت السطر لتحت عشان اخدت بالى انى لو كملت هابقى كانى بوجهالك الكلام 
هو انا اقدر يا هيرو باشا دانت عمنا كلنا وتاجنا راسنا يا باشا هو احنا لينا لخبطة غيرك يا ابو هيرو 
ايه رايك فى الكلام الفاضى دا كله عشان محدش يجى من حزب النساء ويوقع بينا 
رجال الى الابد يا هيرو


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا هيرو انا عشان كدة نزلت السطر لتحت عشان اخدت بالى انى لو كملت هابقى كانى بوجهالك الكلام
> هو انا اقدر يا هيرو باشا دانت عمنا كلنا وتاجنا راسنا يا باشا هو احنا لينا لخبطة غيرك يا ابو هيرو
> ايه رايك فى الكلام الفاضى دا كله عشان محدش يجى من حزب النساء ويوقع بينا
> رجال الى الابد يا هيرو



يا عم انا باهزر معاك وعاوز اقولك حاجه طالما بنشترى لهم الحاجات دى ما تيجى نغير اسم الجمعيه وتبقى حمييييير الى الابد ههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

انت شايف كدة يا هيرو كدة الحزب النسائى هيقول انتصارنا 
بس انا عايز اقولك حاجة انا لسه ماجبتش الحاجات دى لام اجيب هابقى اقولك عشان نغير الاسم يا هيرو


----------



## emy (6 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> يا عم انا باهزر معاك وعاوز اقولك حاجه طالما بنشترى لهم الحاجات دى ما تيجى نغير اسم الجمعيه وتبقى حمييييير الى الابد ههههههههههه


لا برضه مش يرضينا انكوا تبقوا حمير يعنى انا مرداش ان خطيبى (مستقبلا)يتقاله حمار ابدا:banned: :banned: :banned:


----------



## lovebjw (6 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> لا برضه مش يرضينا انكوا تبقوا حمير يعنى انا مرداش ان خطيبى (مستقبلا)يتقاله حمار ابدا:banned: :banned: :banned:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة دى ياايمى وانشالله خطيبكى فى المستقبل هيكون راجل وراجل اوى كمان 
شوفت يا عم هيرو حتة حزب الاشرار مش راضى بان يتغير الاسم بتاع الحزب 
بس تصدق يا هيرو ان حزب الاشرار مش كلهم اشرار لكن فى ناس كويسة


----------



## twety (10 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههه*
*بجد انت زى السكر وعسل ياهيرو*
*شكل لاف اصلا معقد من البنات جدا*
*والبنات يابنى مش بتعيط زى التماسيح طبعا دى الولاد*
*لان البنات كائنات رقيقه وحساسه جدا:smil12: *
*وياهيرو بامانه انت عشرة على عشرة*
*وفاهم بجد*
*عقبالك ياهيرو*
*يابتاع حزب حمير قصدى رجال الى المؤبد*
*على ايدينا بازن الله :yahoo: *


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *بجد انت زى السكر وعسل ياهيرو*
> *شكل لاف اصلا معقد من البنات جدا*
> *والبنات يابنى مش بتعيط زى التماسيح طبعا دى الولاد*
> ...


تويتى انا مش ممكن اتعقد من بنات يا ماما انا فى بنات كتيرة متعقدة منى لكن انا محدش يقدر يعملها معاى 
خدت بالك يا هيرو بتقولك ايه يا بتاع حزب الحمير ؟؟؟؟؟   لا تعليق
يا تويتى انتى بتكدبى وتصدقى نفسكى انتو بنات رقيقات طب هاتى دليل واحد على رقتيكى دى 
هاتلى مشاركة واحدة الواحد يحس تجاها ان انتى رقيقة دانتى الشر بنطق من عينكى دانتى شكلكى الشر اصلا    مش بيقولكى شارون شارون 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه

تحفة يا هيرو

بالذات بتاعت الحمار


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

*بص بلاش توقع بينى وبين هيرو*
*ودى غلطه كتابه *
*انا بحترم بيرو جدا لانه فاهم صح*
*ومش معقد زى ولاد كتير*
*انا كنت اقصد لاف او بيرو*
*وعن رقتى بقى*
*ربنا يسامحك*
*انا مش هغلط زي ما انت غلطت فيا*
*بس لو هنتكلم جد *
*انا مش برد بشر انا برد بواقع *
*يعلم ربنا فعلا ده اللى بيحصل من اغلب الاولاد*
*والله على ما اقوله شهيد:dntknw: *


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> لا برضه مش يرضينا انكوا تبقوا حمير يعنى انا مرداش ان خطيبى (مستقبلا)يتقاله حمار ابدا:banned: :banned: :banned:



انا اسف ان كنت ما عرفتش افهمك بس انتى يا خطيبه المستقبل فهمتى غلط انا قصدى اننا هانعمل لكم حزب بس بما انكم فاشلين فى كل حاجه احنا اللى هانعمل لكم الجمعيه على فكرة بصى على اعظم شيف وكوافير هاتلاقيهم رجاله حتى الطبخ ربناااااااا يسامحكم هههههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (11 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> انا اسف ان كنت ما عرفتش افهمك بس انتى يا خطيبه المستقبل فهمتى غلط انا قصدى اننا هانعمل لكم حزب بس بما انكم فاشلين فى كل حاجه احنا اللى هانعمل لكم الجمعيه على فكرة بصى على اعظم شيف وكوافير هاتلاقيهم رجاله حتى الطبخ ربناااااااا يسامحكم هههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه وبعدين اذا كان هو هيرضى يعمل كده ايه يا هيرو اهدى شويه انت عايز ايه (وبعدين طبعا لازم يساعدنى اصله مش سى السيد حضرته علشان انا اللى اخدمه)


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

مش بقولك يا 
هيـــــــــــــــــــرو
انا بحترمك جدا جدا 
لانك عاقل وفاهم
وحيات الغالى عندك
عقل جوز الخرفان دول


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

علي فكرة ياجماعة 
كل الحيوانات دي انقرضت 
ما عدا الاخيييييييييييييير


----------



## ارووجة (11 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههه ولي  شو هاد 
فكرت بدك تئول  حيوانات عنجد  يعني  ئطه كلب زغنون  فراشة  الحاجات دية هههههه

هههههههه بجد ضحكتني اوي  من زمان مضحكتش كده

بس الرجالة اللي بترد عالست دايما   هم اللي هيبئو كده
المشكلة بايد الرجال....


مش كل الستات بيحبو كده
لازم الراجل يبقى راجل  مش ...الرجال جماله برجولته بهيبته وبعقله ويكون عنده مبدا
مش عبيط للدرجة دي

ههههههههه  الموضوع تحفة

مرسي ليك هههههههههه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

يا ايمي لو مكنش فيه غير النوع ده 
من الخطاب الحـ.........ر
س : هترفضي تتخطبي ؟ 
جـ :.............


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

سوال لحزب الحمير
* العضوية فيه بأشتراك شهري ولا سنوي ؟ 
* العضوية السرية فيها مضمونة ولا مباحة؟
* لون الحمار ونوعة له تأثير في العضويــة ؟
* لو فيه عضو حمار حب يستضيف الحماره 
   بتاعته يعمل ايه؟وهل عليه رسوم زيادة ؟
*رجاء نشر شروط العضوية حرصا علي سلامة السلاله من الانقراض. 
  ويا شماتت الحمارات فينا


----------



## lovebjw (11 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> مش بقولك يا
> هيـــــــــــــــــــرو
> انا بحترمك جدا جدا
> لانك عاقل وفاهم
> ...


انتى قصديكى على مين جوز الخرفان 
لو قصديكى على انا وبيرو ربنا يسامحكى 
ان كنا نحب من احبنا فمالفضل لنا عشان كدة انا بقولكى ربنا يسامحكى يا تويتى 
وايمى اقوليلى عاملتى ايه فى الامتحان


----------



## lovebjw (11 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> سوال لحزب الحمير
> * العضوية فيه بأشتراك شهري ولا سنوي ؟
> * العضوية السرية فيها مضمونة ولا مباحة؟
> * لون الحمار ونوعة له تأثير في العضويــة ؟
> ...


للاستفسار اتصل باستاذ هيرو المتحدث الرسمى باسم جمعية الحمير وهو هيدلك على كل حاجة 
لانه ممنوع اعطاء معلومات عن الحزب الا لاعضاء الحزب 
رجال الى الابد وليس حمير


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

*شاطر بتفهم*
*الامتحنات ماثرتش فيك*
*وانا اللى ابتديت الاول بالهدنه*
*وقولتلك ربنا يسامحك*
*حتى اسأل ايمى*
*وعلشان اثبتلك قولى بقى *
*انت عملت ايه فى امتحناتك*
*شفت انا نسمه هوا حلوة ازاى:smil12: *


----------



## lovebjw (11 يناير 2007)

على العموم تويتى انا اول واحد طلبت وقف اطلاق الناس بس انتى جيتى وحبيتى تعملى عبده المنقذ للحزب بتاعكو على العموم 
خلينا نمشى ورا الكداب على راى المثل وانا هنا مش بقول ان انتى كدابة 
انا بقول بس المثل 
هو انتى معاكى حق فى ان احنا مش هنقدر نعيش من غيركو  عشان كدة ربنا خلق حواء لادم 
لكن مش معنى كدة ان احنا نبقى عبيد عندكو وانتو برضو اكيد متقدروش تقعدو من غيرنا 
وانا نشكر ربنا كويس فى الامتحانات وكل حد عنده امتحانات يبقى يقولنا اخبارة وانتى يا تويتى عاملة ايه فى الامتحانات 
وفى الاخر الامضاء لازم يكون رجال الى الابد


----------



## coptic hero (12 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> سوال لحزب الحمير
> * العضوية فيه بأشتراك شهري ولا سنوي ؟ الاشتراك بالنقله والحساب مع الحمار
> * العضوية السرية فيها مضمونة ولا مباحة؟طبعا العالم كله هايعرف حموريه العضو وهايتكتي له فى البطاقه متزوج
> * لون الحمار ونوعة له تأثير في العضويــة ؟ مش فارقة كتير المهم يبقى حمار بس برجلين اتنين
> ...


بكرة الحمير تقول يا شماته الحريم فينا


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

بصراحه يا هيرو 
شايف شروط العضوية للحزب المعلن (......) 
تنطبق علي عدد مش قليل نعتمد ونأسس الحزب
واحتمال نطلب نعمل برلمان ديمقراطي
ومع الشروط البسيطة دي ممكن نعمل تسهيلات
اكتر علشان المشتركين يكترو. و الحاضر يبلغ الغائب

بالتوفيق.................


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

احلى كلام 
تسلم ها الشخصيه اللى بتنقط عسل
على فكرة يافريد
بقيت مش فاهمه كلامك
بقيت معقد كده ليه
ونشكر ربنا انك حليت كويس يا لاف
وانا مخلصه ومش بشتغل
لو حد عنده شغل ليا ميرسى مش هقوله لا
ربنا يوفق الكل
وفى الاخر طبعا
نساء احسن من الرجال


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> احلى كلام
> تسلم ها الشخصيه اللى بتنقط عسل
> على فكرة يافريد
> بقيت مش فاهمه كلامك
> ...



نفسى اشوفلكى تعليق ميكونش فيه هجوم على الراجل نفسى بجد


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

*طب مش لما يكونلك انت كمان*
*رد واحد بس مفهوش هجوم على البنات*
*وعموما خلاص مش هقول حاجه ولا هعلق على كلامك*
*المحبه*
*خلاص بقى*


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

احلى كلام 
تسلم ها الشخصيه اللى بتنقط عسل
على فكرة يافريد
بقيت مش فاهمه كلامك
بقيت معقد كده ليه

با توتي اثبتي علي رأي 
فين الكلام اللي مش مفهوم 
وانا اشرحة من تاني بس الكلام كله
 واضح و مفهوش الغاز:dance: 
:
انا معقد الله يسامحك:yaka: 

حزب المحبه


----------



## coptic hero (13 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> بصراحه يا هيرو
> شايف شروط العضوية للحزب المعلن (......)
> تنطبق علي عدد مش قليل نعتمد ونأسس الحزب
> واحتمال نطلب نعمل برلمان ديمقراطي
> ...



بس على شرط يا فريد يا اخويا انا ابقى الرئيس التنهيقى  وانت نائب الرئيس للشئون الحريميه قصدى الحميرية علشان انا مش باحب اتكلم مع الجنس الناعم وهاسيب لك انت المهمه دى


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 يناير 2007)

*موافق يا هيرو ياصحبي اكون نائب الرئيس 
لكن بتصدرني للمهمة الصعبة التانية مـــع 
الجنس الناعم احنا نشوف عضو يكون عنده
استعداد للمغامرة ونعينة وزير للكلام الحنين 
ايه رأيك في الاقتراح ده ؟*


----------



## lovebjw (13 يناير 2007)

متهايلى يا كوبتك المكان الجديد اللى بتدور على حد يلعبه خطر اوى عشان كدة لازم يكون واحد قد المسولية 
وانا شايف ان انت اكتر واحد تستحق المنصب دا 
اه صح احنا لازم نطبق الديمقرايطية فى الحزب بتاع الحمير والترشيح يكون بالانتخاب مش كل واحد عايز منصب يقول انا هاخده 
احنا مش فى بلد كوسة 
حزب المحبة


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *موافق يا هيرو ياصحبي اكون نائب الرئيس
> لكن بتصدرني للمهمة الصعبة التانية مـــع
> الجنس الناعم احنا نشوف عضو يكون عنده
> استعداد للمغامرة ونعينة وزير للكلام الحنين
> ايه رأيك في الاقتراح ده ؟*




انا مش شايف حد ينفع اكتر منك علشان كلهم معجبين بطريقتك يا عم مين قدك يا ابو كلام حنين


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> متهايلى يا كوبتك المكان الجديد اللى بتدور على حد يلعبه خطر اوى عشان كدة لازم يكون واحد قد المسولية
> وانا شايف ان انت اكتر واحد تستحق المنصب دا
> اه صح احنا لازم نطبق الديمقرايطية فى الحزب بتاع الحمير والترشيح يكون بالانتخاب مش كل واحد عايز منصب يقول انا هاخده
> احنا مش فى بلد كوسة
> حزب المحبة



اولا ما فيش كوسه بس فيه برسيم والترشيح بالانتخاب يعنى كل واحده هتاخذ بطاقه تنهيقيه وبرااااااااااحتها بقى تنهق على اللى هى عاوزاه رئيس


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

انت شايف كدة والترشيح هيكون فين يا كوبتك المقر الانتاخبى فين 
فى زريبة ابو احمد ولا عزبة ابو اسماعيل 
ولا فى اسطبل محترم كدة 
شوف المكان اللى يليق بحزب الحمير واقولنا عشان احنا القضاة اللى هنشرف على الانتخابات وكل حد هينتخب هياخد حزمة برسيم حلوة كدة وكمان بردعة جديدة يلا عشان الانتخابات تولع


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

ايه ده يا لوف مفيش داعى تكلفوا نفسكوا اوى كده دى العمليه كده هتخرم معاكوا (حزمه برسيم)ايه الجمال ده مش عارفه اتكلم اقول ايه مش عارفه اعبر عن شعورى ممكن اجى انتخب معاكوا وارشح حد من حزب الحمير ده


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> ايه ده يا لوف مفيش داعى تكلفوا نفسكوا اوى كده دى العمليه كده هتخرم معاكوا (حزمه برسيم)ايه الجمال ده مش عارفه اتكلم اقول ايه مش عارفه اعبر عن شعورى ممكن اجى انتخب معاكوا وارشح حد من حزب الحمير ده




انتى فهمتى غلط يا ايمى انتى كمان ممكن ترشحى نفسك لوزارة شئون الآسرة


----------



## امل مراد1 (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك اخى العزيز على الموضوع اللطيف ده منك سلام الرب معاك ​


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه
ليه كدة يا كوبتك تصدمها وتفهمها ان حزب الحمير هو حزب الحريم سابقا ليه يا كوبتك حرام عليك


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> انتى فهمتى غلط يا ايمى انتى كمان ممكن ترشحى نفسك لوزارة شئون الآسرة


لا يا خويا مش عايزه ارشح نفسى انا لوزيره شئون الاسره وشئون البيئه ماشى


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ليه كدة يا كوبتك تصدمها وتفهمها ان حزب الحمير هو حزب الحريم سابقا ليه يا كوبتك حرام عليك


كده يا لوف بعد ماكنا هنعمل معاهده سلام بس الظاهر ان الرجاله لا ليها امان ولا ليها كلمه


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

لا انتى فاهمتى غلط يا ايمى


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

انا كنت هاقول ان احنا دلوقتى كلنا حزب واحد وهو حزب المحبة


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

لكن زمان كل واحد كان فى حزب ورجعى كلام كوبتك وهتفهمى كدة دا مش كلامى انا 
امضاء حزب المحبة


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

يا سلام يا اخويا اضحك عليا بكلمتين تانى وبعدين من ورانا تتكلموا علينا


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> يا ايمي لو مكنش فيه غير النوع ده
> من الخطاب الحـ.........ر
> س : هترفضي تتخطبي ؟
> جـ :.............


لو مش فى غير النوع ده فى السوق انا هرفض اتخطب اصل مش هيبقى ليها لازمه بقى 
وبعدين خطيبى لازم يكون راجل مش ح..............


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

هو انا اقدر اضحك عليك يا ايمى يا عسل دانتى تضحكى على بلد 
واوعى تكونى فاهمتى غلط رجعى كلام كوبتك وانتى تفهمى قصدى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

خلاص يا لوف انا راجعت الكلام و مش زعلانه خلاص (حزب المحبه)
صح انت عامل ايه فى الامتحانات ولا خلصت


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

لسه مخلصتش بس ماشى كويس ربنا يستر خلاص دى اخر سنة 
وانتى عاملة ايه فى امتحانتيكى


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

ربنا  معاك وتخلص على خير 
وانا كمان لسه مش خلصت امتحانات صليلى بقى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يناير 2007)

*هو الاخير دة اللى صح فيهم كلهم :yahoo:​*


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

يعنى يا فراشة انتى شايفة كدة


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> لو مش فى غير النوع ده فى السوق انا هرفض اتخطب اصل مش هيبقى ليها لازمه بقى
> وبعدين خطيبى لازم يكون راجل مش ح..............



ليه يا ايمى اهو منها جواز ومنها توفير فلوس مواصلات ههههههههه


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههه*

*الاعتراف بالحق فضيله*

*وشهد شاهد من اهلها*

*مش هقدر اعلق*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*باين يالاف*
*ان كلامك مش كلام ناس كبيرة*
*وشكل حزب المحبه مش هيطول*
*لان بدايتكوا مش مشجعه*
*يامسهل*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## Bero (14 يناير 2007)

قصديكى ايه ياتويتى على تعليقك على كلام لاف انتى بتقولى ان هو عيل ولا ايه 
تعالى شوف يا عم لاف تويتى بتقول عليك ايه وبعد كدة تقولنا حزب محبة 
دا جنس نمرود


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*بصرحة يا كوبتيك انا منفعش وزير الكلام الحنين حتي ولو هم 
معجبين بطريقتي والسبب لما هكون في موقع المسئولية 
هيكون فيه حزم  وانضباط وتوزيع البرسيم هيكون علي الكرنيه 
والكوسه مرفوضة عندي نهائيا 
علشا كده انا برشح لاف للمنصب ده والسبب انه كان فيه  بينهم 
حرب طاحنة والان الحرب بينهم بارد زي امريكا والاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا
 وحرصا من الجميع علي معاهدةالسلام هيحاولوا يلتزمو ا معه يالتعليمات.
 ايه رايك في الاقتراح ده

واهلا بك يا ايمي وانت مرشحة لوزارة حسن الجوار
اما توتي نرشحها لوزارة الداخلية علشان تضبط اي مخالفات
اما انت ياميرا  لك وزارة الاعلان والاعلام 
اما بيرو وزارة الحرب والدفاع
ورشحو ا انتم الباقي وادلو باصواتكم *


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*شاطرة يافراشة اهو كده العقل ظل حم.. قصدي ظل راجل ولا ظل حائط
والعقل زينة وبعدين انتو شايفين الخطاب ملين البلد والشوارع كله بهرب 
ويفلسع نصيحة اللي تلاقي واحد من دول متهور وعنده استعداد اوعي 
تفوتي الفرصة 

خلي بالك يا توتي اكده هيقفولك علي الواحدة زي انت مكنتي واقفالهم

حزب المحبة *


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

يا عم مهما كانت علاقتى حلوة معهما دلوقتى تصريحات تويتى بانى عيل على حسب كلامها يدل على ان العلاقات سوف تنتهى قريبا ان لم نراعى حسن الجوار الوزارة الخاصى بايمى 
عشان كدة يا رئيس الحكومة انا بعرض قدامك تظلمى على الانسة تويتى وسبها لى واعلنها ان كلامى كلامى ناس مش كبيرة يرضيك كدة يا ريس
يا تويتى انتى بتصريحاتكى دى هتودى الى نهاية معاهدة السلام لكن انا مش هاخد موقف عداءى لكن هاقول 
ان السماح له معنى اخر اذا كان ناتج عن شخص قوى 
وانا بقولكى يا تويتى انا مسامحكى وربنا يسامحكى لكن 
لو حسيت ان انتى ناوى تخربى المعاهدة فحزب الرجال الى الابد بيعرض على مبالغ كتيرة للعودة له 
ولك الاختيار والتصويت يا رئيس


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

* :big29:  احسنت بلاف احست تستحق التهنئة بالمنصب
وكمان معاه بوكيه ورد*:16_4_8:


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

ورد ايه يا طارق قصدك حزمه ...........ورد


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*انت يالاف اللى ابتديت*
*انتاللى غلطت فى الحزب بتاعنا*
*واقرا المشاركه بتاعتك*
*م شانت قولت على حزبنا حزب الحمير سابقا*
*عموما ربنا يسامحك*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## lovebjw (15 يناير 2007)

انا اقولت يا تويتى ان دا كان راى كوبتك مش راى انا 
حتى اسالى كوبتك وهنشوف 
ورجعى كلام كوبتك وانتى تعرفى مش كل شوية هاقول الكلام دا 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*شاهدين على لاف*
*بيزعقلى اهو*
*اشهدوا عليه *
*قدامكوا كلكوا بيزعقلى*
*يارب سامحه*
*انا خلاص مسمحاه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*خليكو شاهدين علي حبابينا خليكو شاهدين
بيدورو علي يتعبنا  خليكو شاهــــــــــــــــــــــدين*


----------



## kamer14 (5 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه و ربنا يباركك:yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (5 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *شاهدين على لاف*
> *بيزعقلى اهو*
> *اشهدوا عليه *
> *قدامكوا كلكوا بيزعقلى*
> ...



يا سلام يا تويتى على دموع التماسيح لا وايه ومسامحاه هههههههههههههه


----------



## جاسى (5 فبراير 2007)

بجد جامدييييييييييييين موووووووووووووووووووووووت 
يا بخت كل من عرف بقدر نفسه:smil12:


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

جاسى قال:


> بجد جامدييييييييييييين موووووووووووووووووووووووت
> يا بخت كل من عرف بقدر نفسه:smil12:



*فيه ايه يا جاسي تقصدي ايه بكلامك
 ده شكلك كده بهددي توتي صح
بس خلي بالك توتي دي عضو مؤسس
 في الحزب محدش يقدر يقرب منها 
لانها مركز من مراكز القوي 
حتي اسائلي حزب المحبه *


----------



## la Vierge Marie (7 فبراير 2007)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
hhhhhhhhh


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2007)

*امممممم*
*شكلك كده يابن الفادى بتقوم الغزاله من جديد*
*خلوا حزب المحله مهدينى احسن*
*بدل ماهتلاقونى عزمت النيه واطلقت صوت البوق*
*وابتديت اجمع الحزب من جديد*
*ونبا تااااااااااااااانى*
*يلا سماح النوبه*
*وخلاص ياجاسى هما عارفين لوحدهم مش ضرورى نفكرهم*
*اصل الحقيقه مره :smil12: *


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2007)

*كده ياهيرو :smil13: *
*انا دموعى دموع تماسيح*
*حرام عليك ده الا دموعى بالتحديد*
*يوم لما تنزل ربنا وحده اعلم بيها*
*وعموما شكرا يابيه على كلامك*
*وشكلى هسيحلك هناك *
*واسكت بقى بدل ما اسيحلك هنا وهناك *
*واخلى حريمك يتفرجوا ويفرحوا فيك:beee: *


----------



## emy (8 فبراير 2007)

يخربيت عقلك يا تويتى دمك زى العسل يا قمر انتى
اسكت يا هيرو احسن انا عارفه توييتى كويس لو سيحتلك هتتفضح وبصراحه انا هكون شاهده معاها ماااااااااااااشى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*احسن ياهيرو عقبال الباقى*
*البقيه تأتى متقلقش*
*ميرسى ياايمى ياقمر انتى *
*وده اكيد طبعا لان انا وانتى بنات حزب واحد ياسكر*
*ويلا بقى نصحى الباقى على هيرو نخليه يرجع لخلوته تانى*


----------



## emy (8 فبراير 2007)

اوك يا قمر بس انا كنت عايزه اقولك انت عرفتى ان هيرو عنده حاله وفاه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 فبراير 2007)

*اشطة يا كوبتك هيرووووو فنان يا ابنى*


----------



## yousteka (6 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع لذيذ يا كوبتك مرسي عليه كتير









​


----------

